
More Readers Are Picking Up Electronic Books - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/24/technology/24kindle.html?hp
======
moxy
Man, I love the whole evolution of the Ebook movement. Think of what it will
be like to have access to any quantity of information at any time, in a format
which allows you to process the information without the fatigue associated
with standard monitors.

Presumably, Ebook readers will assume capabilities reminisce of today's
laptops - i.e. the ability to download most books and store them indefinitely.
This means we might be able to store entire libraries on these paperback-sized
devices. Not that the progression of this technology isn't fairly obvious, but
it's still nice to fathom what will be possible in the future, as far as
distribution of information is concerned.

Who knows, maybe no more college textbooks? One can only hope.

